# Am I A Pervert For This?



## bogey (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sitting here thinking about something I did that I am deeply ashamed about. Now I never cheated on my wife, and this doesn't constitute as cheating, but its still something upon reflection that I feel sick about..

It happened about a week ago. At the time I didn't think anything of it but now as I look back on it it was a pretty disturbing thing to do. I was sitting in the back of a bus right next to the bathroom, and this gorgeous woman went in there. Long story short, before I knew it my head was leaning against the wall and I ended up listening to her urinate; the stream hitting the toilet water. I don't know why I did this, but I couldn't stop thinking about her for the rest of the day.

is this something I might need to talk about with somebody/share with my wife or is it just a regular embarrassing scenario where I just momentarily lost my head? can any guy on here relate?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Why would you want to listen to someone pee?

Have you done this before?

It kind of feels like you want to be shamed for this, since I really see no reason to either a.) Do it, and b.) Reveal it to your wife...

But what do I know? :lol:

Was this a regular transit bus? Most don't keep water in the bowl, as it is usually dispensed when flushing... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't really have anything productive to comment on (sorry, I literally have no idea what to think) but I did want to say...

All those times I was told that having a shy bladder was silly because no one was listening anyway? I knew they were lying.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How could you hear someone in the bathroom on a bus? The bus is too loud.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

bogey said:


> I'm sitting here thinking about something I did that I am deeply ashamed about. Now I never cheated on my wife, and this doesn't constitute as cheating, but its still something upon reflection that I feel sick about..
> 
> It happened about a week ago. At the time I didn't think anything of it but now as I look back on it it was a pretty disturbing thing to do. I was sitting in the back of a bus right next to the bathroom, and this gorgeous woman went in there. Long story short, before I knew it my head was leaning against the wall and I ended up listening to her urinate; the stream hitting the toilet water. I don't know why I did this, but I couldn't stop thinking about her for the rest of the day.
> 
> is this something I might need to talk about with somebody/share with my wife or is it just a regular embarrassing scenario where I just momentarily lost my head? can any guy on here relate?


You should not tell anyone and definitely not post it on a marital forum.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> How could you hear someone in the bathroom on a bus? The bus is too loud.


This, too! :iagree:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> This, too! :iagree:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I recall, toilets on busses do not have water in the bowl... they are more like airplane toilets and/or trailer toilets.

This OP is a fantasy.. sort of sick one but a fantasy


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> If I recall, toilets on busses do not have water in the bowl... they are more like airplane toilets and/or trailer toilets.
> 
> This OP is a fantasy.. sort of sick one but a fantasy


Do they have a sink? She may have turned the water on while she was going.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

YOU SICK TWISTED FREAK!!! WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU?!?!?

lol. just kidding man, lmao. 

So what? People have all kinds of fetishes, in the grand scheme of things this is tame. 

Matter of fact, it doesn't even qualify as a fetish at this point. It was one time. If you continue to obsess over the thought of it and the erotic quality of the experience sticks in your mind... maybe that's a wrinkle in your game, it's your thing. Who knows?, and frankly who cares? People have hand fetishes and foot fetishes and you name it... It's nothing to be ashamed of bro... Explore it, check out some internet content maybe I don't know. I wouldn't be advertising it though. some people are closed minded and really.... It's none of their business anyway. But, there's nothing "wrong" with you... I bet in the deepest darkest places, places people DEFINEATELY don't talk about here... everyone has something a little freaky they might find interesting. lol.

I advise you avoid stalking bathroom stalls though, that does cross the line. lol.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Um.
Okay.

Troll Tuesday was two days ago.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Um.
> Okay.
> 
> Troll Tuesday was two days ago.


chit. didnt realize this poster only had 18 posts. thought i recognized the username when I answered. thought it was "a regular" being serious... 

Hmmmmmmmm... should I recant my statement about most people having a private freaky streak? lol. yeah, yeah... I was kidding. 

<---owned. lol.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

April fools isn't for a couple days


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

So some guys DO like to hear women peeing! I knew it!!!


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

kittykat09 said:


> I don't really have anything productive to comment on (sorry, I literally have no idea what to think) but I did want to say...
> 
> All those times I was told that having a shy bladder was silly because no one was listening anyway? I knew they were lying.


LOL For some stupid reason I never realized the obvious that women can have shy bladders too. I thought it was just a weird guy like me thing. I mean a lot of bathrooms for men you are standing a foot away with no divider next to somebody else. A lot of times even the stalls have no doors on them so people do not vandalize them. You do not get any privacy. But it is still a silly thing because everybody pees.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Um.
> Okay.
> 
> Troll Tuesday was two days ago.


Weird @ss Wednesday


----------



## blinky (Feb 13, 2012)

deleted


----------

